# Hillstream Loach!



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

I just brought home four hillstream loaches! I've been looking for a few since last autumn, since they are a species that lives in the same stream as the White Cheeked gobies that I have. 

These poor loaches, the associate that I got to help me was on his fifth day of work, and just didn't know how to use a net properly. It was a very stressful ten minutes to catch all four, and at one point when he was getting a little brutal(annoyed most likely), I told him he was giving me anxiety. He was like Yeah. Because he probably felt the same way. 

Anyway, the last loach climbed up the glass and jumped into the other tank. Then after being chased with a net, climbed back and jumped down back into the origonal tank. They climb Above the water level! I was impressed, and glad I recently purchased a new glass cover for my tanks. I put my loaches in a betta cup to float since the bag was deflating. Lo and behold by the time I came back an hour later I only had 1 loach still in the cup, the rest had clambered out. 

So I now have four hillstream loaches in my 40 gallon, with my mountain minnows and gobies.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

congrats on your find! they are lovely fish <3

I got myself one as well. Though after reading more about them, They tend to need a lot of room and I have mine in a 6 gallon tank. x_x may have to move him over to my 15 gallon. I thought thy only grew about 2 to 3 inches but I read different sites saying they can get up to 4 even 5 inches??? some say they need a 20 gallon others say they need a 60 gallon.what do you think I should do? I was thinking of keeping him in the 6 gallon until he grew too large and then move him over to the 15 gallon.


----------

